# Squirrel hunting this saturday!!



## monroeboy1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just left the deer hunting forum,don't know why those guys can't realize deer hunting is over,complaining about the deer population thats all it is right now,deer season is overi shot my deer,and its time to move on, So anywayi thought i would hop over to the small game forum and get to know some fellow smallgamers,I am taking my son and my nephew which both are 11 years old,and dont deer hunt yet,taking them out saturday morning,i told them i would take them after deer season,well they sure didnt forget about it,they are ready to go,they both got Rossi single shot interchangable 22,and 20 guage guns fof christmas last year,they are pretty neat little guns,I got property in Erie mich, with an abundance of squirrels,it should be a fun and interesting morning....thanks for your time and everybody enjoy the weekend .


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

It should be a great time for you guys, the weather should be quite comfortable for you all. My brother got a limit of Fox squirrels earlier on the week, I couldn't believe how hard they were to skin, nothing like earlier in the season. They should definitely enjoy themselves and get a chance to hone their skills with the the little Rossi 22 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Good luck. I'm thinking about getting after some squirrels and rabbits myself this weekend. Have to take advantage of the weather.


----------



## monroeboy1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am just itching to get back into the woods,i did alot of deer hunting this year,since there is no ice yet,i figured on taking the boys out, my nephew doesn't get out into the outdoors his dad my brother commited suicide in 2006 and he hunted with me,so i thought why not get him involved into the outdoors keeps them occupied,and off them darn video games all day,because i can remember to this day being 5 years old and going duck hunting with my dad and his buddy,i remember playing with the ducks. i really don't how to fix squirrel,and i thought if we did shoot a couple i would clean them and make them for the boy's


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

Check out the recipe section of this forum & you will find several ways for fixing these little buggers.They are excellent.One tip that I'll give you is to brown them up & the slow cook them,keeping some moisture in the pot.If you have a pressure cooker,you can get them tender & then just fry them up like chicken.Good luck.


----------



## DOG 7448 (Jan 1, 2011)

Headed out right now. Its time for all those tree rats to pay for making me snap my head around everytime they ran by while I was deer hunting. Of course, I will probably see twenty deer and no squirrels:lol:


----------



## monroeboy1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with ya about squirrels during deer hunting,they are annoying,we ended up with 3 rats my son and nephew shot 1 each, and i shot one,it was a good time,and a beautiful day to go


----------

